# Best sunglasses to help see orange flag



## Thomas Dorroh (Jul 9, 2020)

These 75 yr old eyes, and other conditions are making it difficult for me to see blind marker at 150 yards.
Any ideas on sunglasses without costing arm and leg?


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

A former field trailer/optometrist years ago told me about a custom tint that at the time golfers favored. He described it as tan dipped in red, supposed to improve depth perception. I use them for handling the dog and hunting. Mine are prescription, I sent the originals to Decot Hywyd and they copied the tint for me. They are very accommodating and if you contact them they might check my files and make lenses for you with that tint.








Decot Hy-Wyd - Buy The Best Handmade Shooting Glasses Made In USA


Since 1949 Decot has been setting the standards for sports eyewear with interchangeable lenses eliminating smudging and fogging.




www.decot.com


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

If you have any colorblindness, you could try Enchroma glasses. I have not tried them myself, but I am tempted.


----------



## Thomas Dorroh (Jul 9, 2020)

EdA said:


> A former field trailer/optometrist years ago told me about a custom tint that at the time golfers favored. He described it as tan dipped in red, supposed to improve depth perception. I use them for handling the dog and hunting. Mine are prescription, I sent the originals to Decot Hywyd and they copied the tint for me. They are very accommodating and if you contact them they might check my files and make lenses for you with that tint.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Dr Ed!


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

Randolph Ranger Shooting Glasses makes a lens color called CMT. It looks like gray, I suppose like a sunglasses, but it's designed to cause orange clay targets to become very bright. They essentially light up. I don't shoot competitively anymore but they are amazing. I still use them often when shooting. I've posted it here in the clip-on style, but they make a variety of glasses with that color lens. Sporter Clip-On


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

I have a type of color blindness and orange really doesn’t jump out at me like it should, especially if it isn’t in direct sunlight. Back when I wore contacts I kept a cheap pair of shooting glasses which came with multiple lenses in my truck. I’d stand behind the line and hold the different lenses us to see which one was going to make orange “pop” in those lighting conditions and then I’d wear that lens to the line. It helped a ton.


----------



## Gerald Kelley (Apr 26, 2010)

I have the Oakley prizms Baseball lenses. They really make Red/Orange pop. Im red/green color deficient and these things are amazing.


----------



## Thomas Dorroh (Jul 9, 2020)

Thomas Dorroh said:


> These 75 yr old eyes, and other conditions are making it difficult for me to see blind marker at 150 yards.
> Any ideas on sunglasses without costing arm and leg?


Thank you all for the comments.


----------

